# Paw Paw Bread



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Paw Paw Bread

3 cups granulated sugar
3 1/2 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup oil
4 eggs
2/3 cup water
1 cup paw paws
1 cup sweet potatoes
1 cup nutmeats, chopped

Sift dry ingredients. Mix in water. Add other ingredients; mix well. Bake in oiled pans for 1 hour in 350 degree F oven.

To make pumpkin bread, substitute the paw paws and sweet potatoes for 2 cups of pumpkin. Bread may be frozen for later use.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 14, 2005)

I should know this but I don't -- what are paw paws?


----------



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Try this.

paw paws


----------



## bevkile (Apr 30, 2005)

Wish I could have had this recipe 50 years ago.  We had a paw paw tree growing wild in our woods, in Indiana.  We called it our Hoosier banana.


----------



## licia (Apr 30, 2005)

Is that where "pickin up paw paws, puttin them in the basket" came from?  I've never seen them. What do they taste like? What could be substituted?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 1, 2005)

Wish we had paw paws around here.  I'm dying to try them.  I fear though that I'm living just to far North (Canada border, upper peninsula, MI).

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

